
Ask HN: If you could build any realistic project today, what would it be? - kanishkvashisht
Assuming you had enough resources in terms of google&#x2F;aws&#x2F;dropbox credit and free housing&#x2F;internet.
======
loggedinmyphone
Self hosted social networking and email platform that runs on Digital Ocean,
OpenStack, etc. Total cost to user is around $5/mo hosting and $1/mo DNS for
ad-free privacy-invasion-free Internet.

Ironic that you mention hosting resources, because in my view getting
independent from those hosting services is itself the fundamental challenge.

------
probinso
I would love to set up a workspace near an academic Institution, targeted
towards bootstrapping people interdisciplinary careers. I would love for it to
take applicants and then try to match them with contracts.

------
Cheyana
Apply machine learning to the business of healthcare.

